# Never, EVER-EVER-EVER anchor your boat from the stern! See Attached!!!



## L-bow (May 14, 2008)

The link belowdiscusses the recent boating death's of3 NFL player's in S. FL. Theycapsized the boat the exact same way a young couple did here in Pensacola a few years ago; by cleating off the anchor line to the stern and attempting to pullan anchor free.

Here is what happens: When you increase power you force the stern (with the shortest freeboard) down, which provides less freeboard and allows wave action into the boat.As you move forward, the anchor line stretches. As you notice the water coming in over the stern, you remove power.As the rope stretch recovers you are pulled backwards and typically down,increasing the problem. The boat typically fills with water and capsizes.

The exact same thing can happen in the pass: You are sitting there anchored from the stern and the current all of a sudden picks up and suck you under. There is too much tension to untie it and you are sucked under in an instant. The only option is to immediately cut the line, time permitting.

If you are lucky, you will just tear out a cleat or break the line. 

There is a reason boats are anchored from the bow: It has more freeboard than any other part of the boat. If you think you must free an anchor, be very careful. I generally back up and give it a couple easy tugs, with the line tied off to the bow ring, that connects you to your trailer. If it does not work, I cut the rope. Pulling too hard can rip the cleats out. When the rope stretch recovers, it simply pulls you forward, and a surprisingly long ways.

Anchorsnot cheap relative to people and boats!

Tons of other lessons learned here but this is abiggie and not well understood!

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/football/nfl/2009-03-27-missing-boaters-report_N.htm


----------

